# cory fish nipping at betta tail?



## Itsonme (Sep 3, 2010)

i have a very dosile male betta and 4 cory's in my tank and i just added the betta today he hasn't had any problems but one of the corys sometimes comes up way to close and looks like its nipping at his fins

is this common? can they even nip at him


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's proabably going "What the heck are you??" I'm sure your betta will be just fine.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Corys are not aggressive fish, atleast not from my knowledge, also corys are bottom feeders which means they siphon/suck rather than nip. I'm gonna assume that your new to fish (don't punish me if im wrong) and your just being a little overprotective  I was too and still am  so Im gonna guess that your cory just got a little to close to your betta, trust me you have nothing to worry about


----------

